

Hackers hack and delete websites of prominent tech blogger Amit Agarwal - arpitnext
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/07/01/hackers-hack-and-delete-websites-of-prominent-tech-blogger-amit-agarwal/

======
mijnpc
That's not cool bro, hacking and deleting, pff

------
hluska
Very sad news...

------
rsanchez1
The world could use less jerks who when they see someone building a sand
castle proceed to stomp all over it, and these jerks weren't even brave enough
to show their faces.

